# عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام



## islam suna (1 يناير 2007)

لاإله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله 

هذه المذيعه تجمع في أرقام هواتف الذين

يريدون مشاهدة الصور الكارتونيه للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم في برنامج مباشر على

الهواء وهى تجمع في الارقام للسخريه فحدث لها ما لا ترضاه ماتت مباشرة على الهواء

امام شاشة التلفاز. شوفو هذه المعجزة و ياااارب انصر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و

سلم و انصر الإسلام
رابط للتحميل :http://www.hanein.org/images/iraq/1-12-2006/moz.wmv

ورابط للمشاهدة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTrkY...related&search

والخبر فى الدنمارك بيطلقوا عليه كده : She died live on TV when she was collecting the names and telephone numbers of the people who want to see the Cartoon of prophet Mohammad


----------



## islam suna (1 يناير 2007)

لاإله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله 

هذه المذيعه تجمع في أرقام هواتف الذين

يريدون مشاهدة الصور الكارتونيه للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم في برنامج مباشر على

الهواء وهى تجمع في الارقام للسخريه فحدث لها ما لا ترضاه ماتت مباشرة على الهواء

امام شاشة التلفاز. شوفو هذه المعجزة و ياااارب انصر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و

سلم و انصر الإسلام
رابط للتحميل :http://www.hanein.org/images/iraq/1-12-2006/moz.wmv

ورابط للمشاهدة http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTrkY...related&search

والخبر فى الدنمارك بيطلقوا عليه كده : She died live on TV when she was collecting the names and telephone numbers of the people who want to see the Cartoon of prophet Mohammad


----------



## evidence (1 يناير 2007)

يا سيدي بكرة هيكدبولك الخبر و يقولك دي شوية دوخة بس شوفت الديكور و هو بيقع عليها ؟؟؟ دي زمنتها إتفرمت !!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

فكرك ان الناس هبلة و حتصدق الي بتقوله؟
اولا المذيعة لم تتكلم الدنماركية مطلقا مما يكشف كذب ادعاء انها دنماركية اصلا
و القناة هذه ليست ثناة دنماركية مطلقا و لم يبث هذا البرنامج مطلقا
و هذا كلام من شخص ساكن في الدنمارك من سنين
و اتحداك لو اتيت لي بأي رابط دنماركي يذكر اسمه كما ذكرت بالانجليزي
فأعتقد انك توهمت ان الدنماركيين يتكلمون الانجليزية و هذا خاطئ
لان الدنماركيين لديهم لغتهم الخاصة

كما نرى ان اسم البرنامج
Hallo pink 
فما دخل اسم البرنامج بالرسوم الهازئة من رسولك؟؟؟

يعني مضايق نفسك انك تستخدم عقلك حبتين حتى تفكر؟
القناة ليست دنماركية, و الكلام ليس دنماركي و المذيعة ليست دنماركية
اذن لما الكذب؟؟؟؟
اضافة الى ان الرابط الاول من youtube لا يعمل و لا نعرف الاسباب


----------



## evidence (1 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> فكرك ان الناس هبلة و حتصدق الي بتقوله؟
> اولا المذيعة لم تتكلم الدنماركية مطلقا مما يكشف كذب ادعاء انها دنماركية اصلا
> و القناة هذه ليست ثناة دنماركية مطلقا و لم يبث هذا البرنامج مطلقا
> و هذا كلام من شخص ساكن في الدنمارك من سنين
> ...




الظاهر إنك يا عيني معندكش سماعات !!!! إسمع اللغة  وأنت تعرف إنها مش إنجليزي 
و إيه المشكلة لو مكتوب hallo pink يعني قناة mbc مش عربية مع إن شعارها مكتوب بالإنجليزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (1 يناير 2007)

كم من اناس ماتوا و في ايديهم "كوب الشاي" او "السيجارة" ... و كم من اناس ماتوا اثناء تأدية العمل .. 

هل الله لم يكن قادرا علي تمويت من رسموا تلك الرسومات اصلا ؟ ثم يأتي ليموت تلك المذيعة !!!!!

هل اله الاسلام "بيسيب الحمار و يمسك في البردعة" ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثم ماهو الدليل الدامغ ان تلك هي معجزة من عند الله ؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> الظاهر إنك يا عيني معندكش سماعات !!!! إسمع اللغة وأنت تعرف إنها مش إنجليزي
> و إيه المشكلة لو مكتوب hallo pink يعني قناة mbc مش عربية مع إن شعارها مكتوب بالإنجليزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

سمعي 6 على 6 
بس الظاهر انه الخلل فيك لا تفهم ما تقرأ
فمتى قلت ان الكلام الي تقوله كلام انجليزي؟
بل قلت انه ليس دنماركي لاني اتقن النماركية
كما ان القناة ليست دنماركية فلا يوجد عندنا قناة بهذه الصورة
اضافة الى انه لا يوجد في كل قنوات الدنمارك برنامج بعنوان hallo pink
و كما باين من طريقة البرنامج انه برنامج لتلبية كلبات المتصلين مثلا
فما دخل البرناج و اسمه بمحمد و قضية الرسوم؟
خصوصا بعد ما اثبتت كذب ادعائكم بأن القناة دنماركية و البرنامج دنماركي


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

الاخ الحبيب ..

لا أريد التشكيك فى مصداقية كلامك صدقنى  

و لكن هل لك ان تضع روابط الصحف الدنماركيه أو الاجنبيه التى تحدثت عن الخبر ؟ 

تحياتى


----------



## m2mweb (1 يناير 2007)

*الكلام مافيش اكتر منه كل واحد بيقول اللى هو عايزه*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

*اولاً ... الرابط الذى تم التحميل منه هو عبارة عن رابط لأفلام ومشاهدات كوميدية 

ثانياً ... لا اظن ان من قام بنقل الخبر يفهم فى اللغة الدنماركية التى سمعناها ليؤكد لنا ان الفتاه كانت تسخر من رسول الأسلام ( ونحن نرفض الأزدراء بكل صوره احتراما لعقائد الأخرين واحتراماً لمشاعرهم 

ثالثاً ... سؤال مهم هل مات الرسام الكاريكتيرى الذى قام برسم تلك الرسومات ...
          والأجابة مازال حياً يرزق هو وكل المسئولين عن نشر تلك الرسومات فى الجريدة الدنماركية وغيرها 
          من الجرائد ومنها العربية 

رابعاً ... ضع لنا اسم البرنامج 
           واسم المذيعة 
           ورابط الخبر 

خامساً ... لماذا لم تنشر الجرائد المصرية هذا الخبر 

سادساً ... لك ان تلاحظ ان المذيع المرافق - وهذا يثبت ان المسألة كوميدية - جلس على كرسيه بعد ما حدث وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ثم من قال انها ماتت لعلها مجرد نوبة فقد وعى 

نؤكد فى النهاية اننا نرفض الأزدراء بأحد ونحترم مشاعر الجميع 
كما نحترم العقول 
ونحاول افساد اى محاولة للتلاعب بها​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

*ملحوظة اخرى 


مركز المرئيات  قسم خاص بالمرئيات و الافلام المسيحية *


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> لغه جديدة دي يا مرسي ؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه


 
هذا كل الي قدرت عليه؟
هذا هو ردت لاني نسيت حرف الدال؟
و لا تزعل
يا مسلم اللغة في الملف هذه ليست دنماركية
و القناة ليست دنماركية
و لا البرنامج دنماركي
يبقى الكذب ليه؟


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

*قمت بعمل بحث على النت للبحث عن اى مواقع تؤيد الخبر وتلك الجملة 





والخبر فى الدنمارك بيطلقوا عليه كده : She died live on TV when she was collecting the names and telephone numbers of the people who want to see the Cartoon of prophet Mohammad

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولم اجد سوى موقع ليبى قام الأخ العضو بنقل الخبر عنه بالنص دون تفكير او تأكد والرابط هو 

http://www.thenewlibya.com/مذيعة9.htm*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

*+*

عذراً أخى الحبيب .. فكما قال الاخ الحبيب ماى روك أن هذه اللغة ليست دنماركيه لكنى أحضر لك مفاجأه 

فبالبحث على الانترنت .. و صدقنى كان لدى يقين بكذب إدعائك ..

وجدت الآتى : 

نفس الخبر (( خبر موت المذيعه فقط )) مع الفيديو بتاريخ *6 / 3 / 2006* ولم يشير احد الى كون هذه المذيعه هى من كانت تسخر و إليك الرابط 


http://vb.7laa.com/showthread.php?t=22917


و نفس الخبر بموقع آخر بتاريخ *28 / 12 /2005* ولم يشير أحد الى هذا !

http://www.aluae.net/vb/showthread.php?t=14996



عجباً .!! و نفس الخبر بتاريخ *3 / 10 / 2005* و لم يشر أحد إلى ان هذه المذيعه كانت تسخر من أحد بل ان كل الاعضاء المسلمون يترحمون عليها !!!!!!!

http://www.ghroob.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60566


أما المفاجأه يا صديقى فهى فى هذا الموقع الذى نشر نفس الخبر (( خبر موت المذيعه فقط )) بتاريخ* 23/8/ 2005* و قال فيه مشرف قسم الـ English Forum وقسم البلاي ستيشن *أنه شاهد هذا المشهد وان المذيعه لم تمت و لم تكن تتحدث عن رسول الاسلام ! و اغشى عليها فقط وبعدها قامت مره أخرى و اكملت البرنامج *.. ولم يشر احد الى اية سخريه او الى رسول الاسلام من بعيد او قريب و اليك الصورة مأخوذه من 
الموقع توضح تصريح المشرف مع الرابط 

الرابط ...
http://www.hwazn.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62796

الصورة :


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)

*يعني احنا خلصنا من اكذوبة النبت الي رمت القران وتحولت لقرد والا لسلحفاه مش عارف وجينا لاكذبوبة ثانيه !!!!!!!!!!


يعني انا مش عارف المسلم بيضحك على نفسة والا بيضحك علينا والا بيضحك على مين مش عارف :a82: 



حسنا راقبو هذه المفاجأه :yahoo: 



راقبو


.
.
.
.
.
.


فيديو لرجل امريكي يبول على القران ويضرب عليه الرصاص


http://www.kuwaite.com/vd/qqq1.zip


والان بعد مشاهدة هذا الفيديو اريد مسلم شجاع ولو لمرة واحدة في حياتة ويخبرني لماذا لم يمت هذا الرجل وهو يبول على القران ؟؟؟*



.


----------



## islam is right (1 يناير 2007)

الخبر تصدر الصحف الدنماركية مثل صحيفة Politiken اليومية الدنماركية الأولى الصادرة في كوبنهاجن،كان الخبر مكتوب كده ..
 She died live on TV when she was collecting the names and telephone numbers of the people who want to see the Cartoon of prophet Mohammad

وايضا صحيفة MetroXpress اليومية الدنماركية الواسعة الانتشار، 

هتدكدبوا ايه بقى  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2007)




----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

*+*

أتعجب ممن يحاول تضليلنا مره أخرى و يُصر على الكذب !!!!


 هذا المشهد تم وضعه بمنتديات هوازن بتاريخ *23/8/2005* و قضية الرسوم الدنماركيه نُشرت بصحيفة "جيلاندز بوستن" الدنماركية  في *30/9/ 2005* ...  فكيف نوفق بين التاريخين ؟؟!!!!!

و أليك رابط الموقع :

http://www.hwazn.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62796



و رابط أيضاً شبكة BBC  العربيه التى تحدثت بإستفاضة عن الامر و ستجد تاريخ أول نشر لهذه الرسوم  هو يوم* 30/9/2005* فتقول الشبكة :


*الرسوم: ما هو مضمونها؟*



مارتن آسر
بى بى سى


كان وقع 12 رسما كاريكاتيريا نشرت العام الماضي هائلا في مختلف أنحاء العالم، وقد أثارت أعمال شغب في عدد من البلدان الإسلامية وتسببت بوقوع قتلى وباضرار جسيمة. 
ما هو إذا محتوى هذه الرسوم؟ 

*ظهرت الرسوم أولا في صحيفة يلاندز - بوستين الدنماركية الواسعة الانتشار في 30 سبتمبر / أيلول من العام الماضي* إلى جانب افتتاحية تنتقد الرقابة الذاتية في الإعلام الدنماركي.... إلخ

و الرابط 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_4728000/4728052.stm


*ليس كل الاشخاص يُكّبرون بلا بحث ..*

*و عقل ...*


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

islam is right قال:


> الخبر تصدر الصحف الدنماركية مثل صحيفة Politiken اليومية الدنماركية الأولى الصادرة في كوبنهاجن،كان الخبر مكتوب كده ..
> She died live on TV when she was collecting the names and telephone numbers of the people who want to see the Cartoon of prophet Mohammad
> 
> وايضا صحيفة MetroXpress اليومية الدنماركية الواسعة الانتشار،
> ...


 
لماذا الكذب يا اخي؟
انا من قراء ال metroxpress المجانية يوميا و ايضا من قراء ال politiken في الشغل
و لعلمك لم يصدر اي اصدار بهذا العنوان لاي موضاعات الجرائد كافة
وحتى نقطع الشكل باليقين هات تاريخ الاصدار و رقمه و انا مستعد لستجيل صفحات الجريدة كافة و انزالها حتى اثبت لكم كذبكم..

ايه رأيك بقى؟


----------



## islam is right (2 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لماذا الكذب يا اخي؟
> انا من قراء ال metroxpress المجانية يوميا و ايضا من قراء ال politiken في الشغل
> و لعلمك لم يصدر اي اصدار بهذا العنوان لاي موضاعات الجرائد كافة
> وحتى نقطع الشكل باليقين هات تاريخ الاصدار و رقمه و انا مستعد لستجيل صفحات الجريدة كافة و انزالها حتى اثبت لكم كذبكم..
> ...



لا اله الا الله ...

الصدق امام اعيونهم ويكذبونه ...........يعيشون فى الجحيم والظلام والحق يعرفونه


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2007)

islam is right قال:


> لا اله الا الله ...
> 
> الصدق امام اعيونهم ويكذبونه ...........يعيشون فى الجحيم والظلام والحق يعرفونه


 
أكرر
_انا من قراء ال metroxpress المجانية يوميا و ايضا من قراء ال politiken في الشغل
و لعلمك لم يصدر اي اصدار بهذا العنوان لاي موضاعات الجرائد كافة
وحتى نقطع الشكل باليقين هات تاريخ الاصدار و رقمه و انا مستعد لستجيل صفحات الجريدة كافة و انزالها حتى اثبت لكم كذبكم..

ايه رأيك بقى؟_


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

يلهوى على الفضايح

:t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## الحوت (2 يناير 2007)

*هه يا جماعة يعني ما فيش ولا مسلم رد ؟؟؟!!

نعيد ونكرر


هذا فيديو لامريكي يضع القران على الارض ويبول عليه ويضرب عليه الرصاص


http://www.kuwaite.com/vd/qqq1.zip


لماذا لم يمت هذا الامريكي ؟؟!!


من الاولى ان تمت هذه المذيعه (بغض النظر عن كذب القصه) او يموت هذا الامريكي الذي يرمي بالقران على الارض ويبول عليه ؟؟!!!

الا يوجد مسلمين عند شجاعة للرد ؟؟؟


الم تخرجوا بقصة كاذبة عن البنت التي رمت القران وتحولت مش عارف لسلحفاه والا لقرد ؟؟!!


هذا هو الامريكي عمل شي افضع فلماذا لم يحصل شي ؟؟


صحيح العقل زينه :t32: *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 يناير 2007)

مش قادر من المواضيع الوارمه دى ياجماعه بجد بجد المسلمين اتهبلوا
ادعولهم بالشفاء......قولوا انشاله


----------



## jim_halim (3 يناير 2007)

*أنا أشكر رب المجد يسوع المسيح لأنه أقتلع الفكر الغبي ده من القلوب حين كان الناس يعتقدون أن 
من تحل بهم الكوارث و المصائب هم من حتماً  يستحقونها و أن هذا هو غضب الله علي من عصاه .. 
إلي آخره من مشاعر الشماتة أو علي أقل تقدير التباهي بأننا أفضل منهم .. 
فأنت لا تعرف خطط الله و حكمته في عمله .. 

  وفي ذلِكَ الوَقتِ حَضَرَ بَعضُ النـاسِ وأخبَروا يَسوعَ عَنِ الجَليليِّينَ الذينَ قَتلَهُم بـيلاطُسُ في الهَيكَلِ ومزَجَ دِماءَهُم بِدِماءِ ذَبائِحِهِم، 2فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: «أتظُنُّونَ أنَّ خَطيئَةَ هَؤلاءِ الجَليليِّينَ أكثرُ مِنْ خَطيئَةِ سائِرِ الجَليليِّينَ حتى نَزَلَت بِهِم هذِهِ المُصيبَةُ؟ 3أقولُ لكُم: لا، وإنْ كُنتُم لا تَتوبونَ، فستَهلكونَ كُلُّكُم مِثلَهُم. 4وأُولئِكَ الثمانِـيَةَ عشَرَ الذينَ سَقَطَ البُرجُ علَيهِم في سِلوامَ وقتَلَهُم، أتَظنونَ أنَّهُم أذنَبوا أكثَرَ مِمّا أذنَبَ أهلُ أُورُشليمَ؟ 5أقولُ لكُم: لا، وإنْ كُنتُم لا تَتوبونَ، فستَهلكونَ كُلُّكُم مِثلَهُم«.    
                                                                            ( لو 13 : 1-5 ) 

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يناير 2007)

*+*

تحية وسلام ..

كعادة إخوتنا الاحباء المسلمون .. بين الحين والحين يطلون علينا بأحد مواضيعهم الغريبه والعجيبه .. و التى لا تستند إلى أى دليل منطقى و عقلانى .. و الحقيقة أننى كتبت مشاركتى هذه ليس للسخريه .. فيعلم المسيح له كل المجد أننى لا أقصد السخريه إطلاقاً .. و لكن الحقيقه أننى أتأسف عليهم بالفعل .. و حزين من كل قلبى على ذلك المنهج الغريب الذى يسيرون خلفه .. فما أن يأتى أى شخص بخبر عن معجزة وهميه تثبت صحة الاسلام أو أى حدث يرفع من الاسلام - من وجهة نظرهم - .. حتى تجد أن كل الاخوة المسلمون  أخذوا فى  التكّبير و الهتاف بكل حماس .. الله و أكبر .. الله و أكبر  .. بلا بحث .. أو لمحة هدوء .. و عقل !!!

و هذا مؤسف حقيقى ..

فهذا ما يطلقون عليه .. التشجيع الاعمى 

فهم يشجعون بلا رؤية واقعيه عقلانيه للامور .. و بلا بحث .. فيكفى بالنسبة لهم أن هذا يمت للاسلام بصلة .. و لا عجب فى هذا الامر إذ كان المنهج السائد لديهم هو القوة ..فالقوة هى شعارهم فى الحياة .. و يجدون أن بصراخهم هو فى حد ذاته إعلان عن هذه القوة .. وكأنهم يقولون للجميع .. نحن هنا و من يستطيع إيقافنا !!!!

يتناسون أن العالم الان أنحرف تجاه العقل و العلم .. و ترك القوة و فرض العضلات .. و أصبح الجاهل الان .. يريد أن تجادله بالعقل و المنطق .. و لكنهم يأبون هذا الامر .. و كأنه كُفر و إلحاد أن تتحدث معهم بما يسمى العقل و المنطق .. و كأنه كُفر و إلحاد أن يُعلن أحد الاخوة المسلمون أن هذه المعجزة الوهميه .. كاذبة .. فالكل للاسف يسير بمنطق إنصف أخيك المسلم إن كان ظالماً أو مظلوماً .. !!.. و هذه هى شريعة الغاب ..



الاخوة المسلمون ..

صدقونى .. من أعماق قلبى اتمنى لكم الهداية .. اتمنى لكم بالفعل أن تعرفوا جيداً 

ما هى المسيحيه ..


تحياتى ..


----------



## evidence (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هه يا جماعة يعني ما فيش ولا مسلم رد ؟؟؟!!
> 
> نعيد ونكرر
> 
> ...



يا عم مين أدراك يمكن يكون و احد من الألاف اللي اتفنشخوا علي إيد المجاهدين و لا هو قريبك وبيبعتلك أخباره


----------



## evidence (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هه يا جماعة يعني ما فيش ولا مسلم رد ؟؟؟!!
> 
> نعيد ونكرر
> 
> ...



وعل فكرة دي أول مرة أشوف قرأن بيتفتح من الشمال مش من اليمين  !!!!!!!:a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2007)

يا اسلام الخبر ده لو صحيح اعتقد انه كان فيه غيرك سمعة او شاهده وده اكيد محصلش علشان الميديا المحمدية لم تسمع به والا كانت اقامت الافراح واليالي الملاح لمدة كام شهر


----------



## king (12 يناير 2007)

ربنا ينور حياتك ممكن تقولنا حاجة نصدقها انت عايش فين


----------



## تونى تون (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

يا جماعه انا هتاكدلكو من الخبر ده ويعلم المسيح زى مهيقولولى هقولكو  لانى ليه اصحب  عيشين فى الدنمارك من 17 سنه
بس انا هبقى اسال وارد عليكو بس انا من رأى انها حرب نفسيه علشان الرسول مخدش حقه زى ما قالو ان الى رسم الصور مات محروق والدنمارك مكتمه على الخبر
ده كله ابداعات


----------



## تونى تون (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

*       تحياتى للعضو REDEMPTION 
وكلامه فى قمة العقل*


----------



## فرعون1 (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

احنا عايزين المنتدى ده للمسحيين بس


----------



## انجيل 2000 (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

يعنى ربنا ساب الناس كلها الى بتعمل مصايب ومصدق انها اتكلمت وموتها 
ربنا يرحمنا كلنا


----------



## basem shweke (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخواني واصدقائي في هذا المنتدى.
ان المذيعه التي في البرنامج لم تمت ولم تكون تتحدث عن رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وانما كانت في موضوع اخر  عن ما يطلبه المشاهدين هذا عنوان البرنامج على ما اعتقد وسمعت الخبر قبل اشهروهيه لم تمت ولاكن اغشيه عليها .
كلمة حق يجب ان تقال والله الموفق.
السلام ختام


----------



## mamdooh (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

الموضوع ده قتل بحـــــــــــــــث وعلى ما اعتقد انه اثير عندما قام احد الاخــــــــوان فى الحظيرة الاخرى ونقل الخبر ومعه رابط ( شاهد حى ) ولكن اللى انا شفته على الرابط عباره عن ناس بتكلم لغه مش عارفه وواحده بتقع من طوالها ومذيع قاعد كأن حاجه محصلتش وبعدين تبارى واجتهد جميع الاطراف سواء نفى او اثبات او تشكيك او غــــيره ---- والموضوع ده استلفت نظرى  ---- لكن لانه فى سنه من السنين ظهرت اشاعه ( عبيطه ) وهى انه فيه اسبرى بيترش بيعمل صلبان على الستت المحجابات --- وطبعا اصحاب العقول فى راحه واصبحت مصـــر كلها عنــــبر العقلاء   ( الله يرحم اسماعيل يسـن ) وكلهم واقصدهم هما طبعا قـــاموا بالانتقام بكل ما طالت اليهم ايدهم لا خـــذ بالتار ----  يا عقلاء   --- يا عقلاء   ---  المذيعه ماتت  --- او لم تمت  -- ربنا عايز كده    اجلها كده   ---- انا بودانى ده  سمعت كام واحد مسلم يسب ويلعن رسوله ودينه والله على ما اقواله شهيد  --- ولم يمت   ---- وكم من ناس يصلون ويتقون ربهم  ( حسب وجهة نظرى ) تأتى اليهم النصائب والكوارث  --- لكــــــــــــــــن الاخ العبقرى دخل فى علم الله والعياذ بالله طبع -- واقـــــــر ان المذيعه اللى ماتت (او لم تمت)  ---- ماتت بسب كذا وكذا    وكأنه طبيب شرعى  اثبات ان الوفاه كانت بسبب كذا وكذا   ---- واليكم الرجـــــــــاء التالى ارحمونى يا  عقــــــــــــــــلاء


----------



## تونى تون (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*


الموضوع كذب فى كذب
يا جماعه هيه اصلاا مكنتش بتكلم على الموضوع ده خالص الى وضع الموضوع ده كذب عليكو المزيعه بتعمل برنامج اغانى وصحيح وقع عليها الديكور بس اغشا عليها ثم قامت واكملت البرنامج  
 وانا الموضوع ده كان  كان مكتوب فى المنتديات العربيه الاخره و مذكروش نهائى انها سخرت بال قالو لا حولا ولاا قوت الله بالله الى قال هذا ضحك عيكو ​


----------



## أرزنا (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

من الأفضل أن لا نضيع الوقت على هكذا أخبار


----------



## تونى تون (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخواني واصدقائي في هذا المنتدى.
ان المذيعه التي في البرنامج لم تمت ولم تكون تتحدث عن رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وانما كانت في موضوع اخر عن ما يطلبه المشاهدين هذا عنوان البرنامج على ما اعتقد وسمعت الخبر قبل اشهروهيه لم تمت ولاكن اغشيه عليها .
كلمة حق يجب ان تقال والله الموفق.
السلام ختام
شكراا لصرحتك يا اخى   باسم شويقى


----------



## blackguitar (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*

*انا بقى من رايى ان الموضوع يتقفل لانه شهد شاهد من اهلها وياريت شاهد واحد*
*اما بالنسبه للشخص اللى لسه متاكد ان الكلام ده صح فنصيحتى تشوف دكتور نفسانى كويس بدل ما الحاله تسوء اكتر*
*اشكر كل شخص مسلم قال كلمه حق *


----------



## basem shweke (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاجل ... مذيعة تموت على الهواء للسخريتها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام*



blackguitar قال:


> *انا بقى من رايى ان الموضوع يتقفل لانه شهد شاهد من اهلها وياريت شاهد واحد*
> *اما بالنسبه للشخص اللى لسه متاكد ان الكلام ده صح فنصيحتى تشوف دكتور نفسانى كويس بدل ما الحاله تسوء اكتر*
> *اشكر كل شخص مسلم قال كلمه حق *


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخوتي واصدقائي في هذا المنتدى.
اولا انا اسمي باسم شويكي من القدس وايس وليس شويقى لتوضيح.
اما الموضوع اذا ارتم ان تغلقوه فاغلقه انتم حرين يا اعزائي
انا قريت الموضوع من حوالي شهرين في احد المنتديات الاسلاميه وطلب الشرف
من العضو ان ياتي بالرابط فتبين انه ليس سب الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
لما قريت الموضوع كان بامكاني ان لا اعلق ولاكن لاني مسلم احب الله ورسوله 
وقد امرني الله سبحانه وتعالى ان اكون صادقا في كل شىء فكان لابد ان اشارك 
ليس لان اعطي انتصار لطرف على الاخر ولاكن لاجل الحق وليس سوى الحق
واني اعلم جيدا لو ان صاحب الموضوع يعلم بلحقيقه لما وضع الموضوع من اساسه
وسلامي الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى من الصغير الى الكبير.


----------

